

PlusClout measures your Google+ influence - faramarz
http://www.plusclout.com/?ref=hn

======
tmcw
Launching a service called 'Clout' with a competitor called 'Klout', in which
the only difference is that it measures a different social network, but in the
same way?

Really?

------
garethsprice
Hey I know the answer already... "You influence n curious nerds who signed in
to register their accounts and have never returned."

------
nikki9696
Mine's 0 until they rescind that name policy.

